# Taco Bell Mild sauce or KFC Gravy?



## Lili (May 17, 2010)

Just an experiment between me and my best friend. He loves the gravy, I love the sauce. Pick one so that we can just end this pointless argument.


----------



## Patar (May 17, 2010)

To me, they're both a load of saturated fat/crap.


----------



## spaekle (May 17, 2010)

These are two completely different things. o_o

Neither. I don't eat that kind of sauce on my taco, and KFC mashed potatoes aren't homemade and therefore suck balls (and I don't know what else at KFC you'd put the gravy on).


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 17, 2010)

Y'know oddly enough, I'm pretty sure I have both the sauce and the gravy in the fridge, since we had KFC last night (and by 'had' I mean snatched a buscit whole everyone else ate) 

I could theorectically test that but ahahaha fuck no. Neither, they both tasted like crap last time and I doubt anything's changed.


----------



## Tailsy (May 18, 2010)

We don't have Taco Bell here, but I'd imagine it's disgusting because I hate 99% of sauces.

(I don't like Gravy either, KFC or otherwise.)


----------



## ultraviolet (May 18, 2010)

we don't have taco bell here either. :B but the gravy is okay I guess.


----------



## Minish (May 18, 2010)

Both sound gross, but I've had neither. We don't even have this Taco Bell place here.

But I know gravy in general is horrid.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 18, 2010)

Both pretty much suck. The folks at Taco Bell give you way too many sauce packets, so you end up finding them everywhere in your car, your kitchen, and you just end up throwing them away. The gravy is just runny and not very tasty.


----------



## Chopsuey (May 18, 2010)

It's been a while since I've had either, but I like them both. Though I'd currently stand with KFC's gravy, I just can't quite remember Taco Bell's sauce and therefore can't claim it's worse. 

It's a draw, people. :O


----------



## Tarvos (May 19, 2010)

Make actual proper sauces and we'll talk.


----------



## DeadAccount (May 19, 2010)

I have never tasted taco bell, we don't' have it here. I can say that I like the KFC gravy and find it to be quite tasty.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 21, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> Both sound gross, but I've had neither. We don't even have this Taco Bell place here.


oh god I would happily sacrifice all my national pride and anti-Americanism if we could just get some damn taco establishments over here. I literally jizzed when I had them in America two years ago but it's so hard to find them in Britain.



> But I know gravy in general is horrid.


WHAT

gravy + any kind of meat is LOVELY


----------



## Wargle (May 23, 2010)

Would I be the first who would have not insulted wither and actually freaking LIKES THEM??!!??

And the Gravy here isn't runny or bad. And neither is the sauce so what are you people talking about? ARE THE STORES IN MY TOWN THE ONLY GOOD ONES??

I love them both so... but if I must

Gravy. Defitnetly.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 23, 2010)

These are both absolutely beastly. I seriously can't decide. D:


----------



## nothing to see here (May 23, 2010)

I can't stand gravy in general, so I really doubt I'd like KFC's gravy.  And I don't know for sure what the Taco Bell sauce actually is ("Mild border sauce" tells me... absolutely nothing. Is it like salsa? some kind of nacho cheese type sauce? something else entirely?)

Of course, since gravy is disgusting... it'd probably be safe for me to go ahead and vote for the Taco Bell sauce regardless of what kind of sauce it actually is.  It's got to be better than gravy.  Unless maybe it's mayonaisse or something... but that'd be kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Esque (May 23, 2010)

Easily gravy, the taco bell hot sauces are all horrible.  

But the gravy isn't that great, homemade is a thousand times better.


----------



## Aisling (May 23, 2010)

I prefer to go to the _real_ Mexican restaurant directly on the other side of the street of our Taco Bell but I like their sauce. I also love KFC's gravy.

I could eat both of them straight-up, so that's how fat I am


----------



## ... (May 27, 2010)

I hate both, but the gravy does suck less, in my opinion.


----------



## Dannichu (May 28, 2010)

Whatwhat? KFC makes gravy? My experience of KFC is limited to a single visit a long time ago, but I just thought they, you know, sold chicken parts covered in grease.

The idea of KFC gravy is making me feel ill.


----------



## H-land (May 28, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Whatwhat? KFC makes gravy? My experience of KFC is limited to a single visit a long time ago, but I just thought they, you know, sold chicken parts covered in grease.


Yes, but you're _British_. Here in _Amurricka_, they sell _'taters_ (in lieu of your precious chips), along with grease-soaked chicken (which I am admittedly partial to, at least when it's crispy). So they have gravy to put on their mashed potatoes.
I don't like gravy on my potatoes, though, and I'm not a fan of taco sauce.
I took the fourth choice.


----------



## Tarvos (May 28, 2010)

What seriously scares me is that people consider KFC dinner.


----------

